
Why Kenya's Cashless Payments for Public Transport Failed - tefo-mohapi
http://www.iafrikan.com/2016/09/21/kenyas-cashless-payment-system-was-doomed-by-a-series-of-experience-design-failures/
======
neximo64
Better check data, KES 500 million ≠ US$50,000.

